# Tivo Mini (TCDA92000) w/Lifetime and Remote - 4 for sale



## Ron Tobin (May 13, 2004)

I changed TV providers and am no longer using Tivo. As a result, I've got four (4) minis for sale. All work perfectly, come with remotes and power supply, original packaging. $100 each or if you want all four, I'll come down on price.

Free Shipping to CONUS locations only. Check my excellent Ebay feedback - Ron34238

UPDATE: 2 already sold. Just 2 left.

None left - thanks to the two buyers.


----------



## Ron Tobin (May 13, 2004)

Two sold. Just two left.


----------



## Ron Tobin (May 13, 2004)

Last two sold. Thanks!!


----------

